# Fitted Fiamma Pro Cycle Rack to Executive



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Just recently fitted a Fiamma Pro Cycle Rack to my Executive. I bought the Rack from a MHF Member, Eric, who I must say was a pleasure to deal with. 

The advise I received from A/S owners on this site was most helpful. The job was fiddly, and would have been easier if I had been about 30 years younger and nimbler. The Rack came with spreader plates,so although the van rear wall has wooden panels in place, I decided to use these plates and bolts, as it certainly will have made it a more secure job,although doing the nuts up was a pain. It woulld have been easier if I had gone out and bought one of those Ratchet Ring Spanners (10mm). Still it is on and feels sound and secure. Thank you all for your advice. Andy


----------

